# 20th Century Guns



## pelletgunner (May 3, 2006)

Hey folks can you help me find out some of the shotgun in the eraly 20th century? Names? Pictures? Websites?


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

The Model 97 and Model 12 Winchester pump guns, the Model 31 Remington pump, the Model 11 Remington semi auto, the Model 21 Winchester side by side. There were many others made by Parker and Fox in the early 1900's.

Bob A.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Dont forget the Browning A-5


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

Winchester model 97 Pump










Remington Model 11 semi auto


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Those are some nice photos Jimbob.

Bob A.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

How early in the 20th do you want? I have two old Ithaca Flues, both made in the 1920's. It'll be a few days til I can get pix, though.
Pete


----------

